# She hates me!!!!



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm crying so hard right now, mybaby hates me! We went camping easter weekend and we found an abandoned Border Collie puppy (Less than a week old) and we brought him home, and Angel hates me now! She wont come to me when I call her or anything. She makes an arc around me to stay away from me. The puppy we found id do young he needs to be haand fed and held all the time. Angel will not have anything to do with me. I don't know what to do, what if she hates me forever? I feel like she's abandoned me...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG where did you find the pup poor thing. 

im sure she doesnt hate you, when exactly did you knotis her behavur change, has she changed with any other family members. 

she is posible just sencing you have a higher responsobility at the moment and doesnt want to get invalved. is she eating and drinking ok?


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

kendal said:


> OMG where did you find the pup poor thing.
> 
> im sure she doesnt hate you, when exactly did you knotis her behavur change, has she changed with any other family members.
> 
> she is posible just sencing you have a higher responsobility at the moment and doesnt want to get invalved. is she eating and drinking ok?




We found him in the desert near a sheep herders camp. There was a hawk of some sort puffing over him. 

She hasn't changed with anyone but me. She changed the first morning she met him, she always comes into my room in the mornings when my brother leaves for school, and his girlfriend brought the puppy over (He stayed the night with her) and I was cuddling him when Angel ran in and jumped on the bed. She saw me and jumped off the bed and ran out of the room. I believe she is eating and drinking just fine. She may be sensing that, but even when my mom or anyone else holds him, she won't come near me.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

take her out a nice long walk, just on your own, spend some quality time with her try playing a game with her or get some treats yo know she likes. im sure she will come round. 

what did the vet say about the pup, it could only have been their a couple of hours, i wonmder if it was the runt of the litter or something, was it in a box or just left on the ground, did you ask anyone about it?


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, I'll try taking her on a walk later... The vet said that he should survive and he showed us how to take care of him. He may have been the runt of the litter, but he seems rather large... He was on the ground next to a dead lamb. The area we found him in was full of bones, dead lambs, and there was a Border Collie leg a few yards away from him. There wasn't anyone near to ask, the owners had left a few days before.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hmm, i wonder if the mum had run off to have the litter and ended up being attacked (sorry not making people feel better about this) and maybe that pup was the only one to survive. 

maybe get her a new toy she might feel a little gellos of the new pup but i in no way thing she hates you, just make an extra spetal effort to spend alone time with her.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, sweetie! Poor you. I think it's probably a big shock for Angel and it probably is a bit of jealousy. Angel hasn't been prepared for this at all and is just having some problems adapting. I am sure it will just take time. 

I think the reason she is being funny with you more than anyone else is because you're the one she loves the most, so it has affected her relationship with you more. It's a compliment, really! I think Kendal is right. You need some Angel time to show her you've not just shoved her out in favour of the new puppy. 

Give them some time, they'll be best friends soon.

And well done you for rescuing the poor little mite!


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Weez, that made me feel a lot better. And yeah, I truly hope they become close friends, the kind that cuddle with each other when its cold and such.

My father thinks the hawk may have picked up the puppy and dropped him, but with the leg there, I'm not really sure... I'll get Angel a new toy as soon as possible and I'm gonna have her sleep with me instead of my brother until five, then he'll take her and I'll take the puppy. That's what we did last night and it worked out well. I just don't want my baby to think I'm choosing the puppy over her. She'll always be my first dog.

I'm really happy we found the puppy, poor baby would have frozen to death the night we saved her. It started hailing/raining that night, and he was already to cold to digest his food. Right now, he's eating so much his tummy is protruding out both sides, but I'm having a hard time stimulating him to potty.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It sounds like you're going to have a really difficult time over the next few months! But it will be worth it. Just imagine in a year's time when they're both winding you up and racing around together - you'll look back on this time and smile!

Have you got a name for the puppy yet?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Angel doesn't hate you! She's just been traumatized by a squeaking, small, blind, horrifying alien that single handedly stole you away and must assuredly mean to suck out your life blood or control your brain. Maybe even both! 

I know, a little much right?  But in all seriousness, I've met so many dogs that think that about small pups (under 3 weeks, when they still crawl and make very undog like noises) that you really should consider that this is her problem. When you said this:


> Angel ran in and jumped on the bed. She saw me and jumped off the bed and ran out of the room. I believe she is eating and drinking just fine. She may be sensing that, but even when my mom or anyone else holds him, she won't come near me.


 That means to me she came running in, gonna see her mom, get some pets and kisses, normally every day stuff. But when she jumped up on the bed, there was a monster in your arms!! It smells weird, looks weird, sounds weird, and is just generally like nothing she's ever seen. So she freaked and ran, and to her horror even when you left the room later, it was still attached to you! Even when the thing is not with you, you still reek of it. At least, that's my take lol. I own snakes and tend to bring home a lot of odd animals whenever I can get my hands on them. What your describing with angel is just like how mine react to snakes! Their more used to my odd habits now, but are still weary of them being around me sadly. I'm not going to tell them how large my snakes are going to get lol.



> I don't know what to do, what if she hates me forever? I feel like she's abandoned me...


 Try to understand that Angel feels the same way, your interacting with something that is making her very uncomfortable, and you won't stop! She really loves you, but now she just doesn't know what's happened or how she should react. =(

So, the main thing you need to do is assure Angel it's not a alien. Enough desensitization might do it, but only the monster turning into a real puppy does it for some dogs. 

To help her realize that even if the puppy is still around, your still yourself I'd take up daily walks, training and playtime, just you and her alone. When the pup won't be there, have angel sleep in your room near you. I'd also feed her her daily food while you and the pup are in the room. If need be, be across the house at first. Any way you can get the pup around her while she is doing something positive, the better.

Also, read up extensively on puppy bite inhibition and socialization. BC's tend to be shy and weary of things they don't know. Your going to have to be very careful how you raise the pup, dogs learn so much from their parents and siblings, doing something wrong could cause problems for the life of this dog . I know humans have raised well rounded dogs, so it can be done, but it's just really hard! If your going to try good luck to you, and read read read!  I'd also advise getting onto a bc forum, their not like cockapoos at all. Get comfortable with new dog owners around you so you can do lots of play dates while the pups still young! 

Truthfully though, If I were you I'd be looking frantically for someone that has a litter of same age and size pups to foster this little one. Do you have clubs for BC, aussies, or other medium size herding dogs in your area? You could still visit the pup and bring it home at eight weeks, but it'll be able to get the vital learning only other dogs can provide.


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Angel doesn't hate you! She's just been traumatized by a squeaking, small, blind, horrifying alien that single handedly stole you away and must assuredly mean to suck out your life blood or control your brain. Maybe even both!
> 
> I know, a little much right?  But in all seriousness, I've met so many dogs that think that about small pups (under 3 weeks, when they still crawl and make very undog like noises) that you really should consider that this is her problem. When you said this: That means to me she came running in, gonna see her mom, get some pets and kisses, normally every day stuff. But when she jumped up on the bed, there was a monster in your arms!! It smells weird, looks weird, sounds weird, and is just generally like nothing she's ever seen. So she freaked and ran, and to her horror even when you left the room later, it was still attached to you! Even when the thing is not with you, you still reek of it. At least, that's my take lol. I own snakes and tend to bring home a lot of odd animals whenever I can get my hands on them. What your describing with angel is just like how mine react to snakes! Their more used to my odd habits now, but are still weary of them being around me sadly. I'm not going to tell them how large my snakes are going to get lol.
> 
> ...




Oh Jeez! I never thought of that! I'm horrified with myself now! Thinking that I was the only one feeling abandoned. We don't live in a place with a lot of animals like that for surrogacy. Angel is a very antisocial dog, we never took her around to meet dogs (they were all so much bigger than her, and she's always been terrified of everything (she ran away from snowflakes when she was younger). Angel is used to me interacting with weird little creatures that smell and look weird. I own Crested Gecko's, and she does not like them. I have found a BC forum, but, the Moderator hasn't given me any privleges yet, so I just get to read things about herding and such... I feel fairly selfish now, for only thinking of my pain... I have to take the puppy at least once a week, they have school and I'm homeschooled. This puppy seems to be draining the life outta me though! Angel isn't to far off. I'm up later and wake up earlier than I'm used to. Good thing though, even at his young age, he's going potty by himself quite well, granted its on all his bedding but still... I've finally gotten her to go up to the box without freaking to badly (Yay for doggie treats and hiding the puppy under the cloth in the box.) She's also (seems to have atleast) forgiven me enough to let me cuddle with her when the puppy is in the other room. I've fed her her daily food while holding the puppy (it's in one of those food dispenser things that doesn't work very well, I have to pull the kibble out myself) and she ate fine while I watched from the bathroom doorway. I feel so bad for doing this to her though, she's nine years old and I've always had only her, so I understand its making her uncomfortable. 


We've decided to name the little cutie pie Gizmo. My brothers girlfriend decided he needed an active name because at seven or so days old he's flying around our beds or floors as well as crawling out of his shoe box.



PHEW I was gonna be mad!!!!! I had this all typed in, and BAM, my computer decided I wasn't logged into this site anymore and I typed my password in wrong so it didn't save it. But, thank you sooooo much Mr. Back button....


Now, since I have no privleges on the BC site, and I hope that it works the same way. How do I keep the puppy from using his bed as a toilet? I don't mean now, he's much to young to start potty training him, but for future reference...


----------

